# My new Boxer Puppy !!! Milo



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all just a few pictures of my new puppy Milo


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*He's lovely, sorry to sa, he's got mischief (sp) written all over his face..lol *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *He's lovely, sorry to sa, he's got mischief (sp) written all over his face..lol *


lol yep !!! your not wrong there  he goes to his first puppy class tonight so that will be fun


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's very Handsome
Have fun at puppy class - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG!!!! Im In Love!!!!!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol i will do !! will try and take some pictures if i am allowed 



he has that affect on me too lol  its those puppy dog eyes


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww hes gorgeous! Love the pic of him asleep with his head n the food bowl!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

He is delicious 

He has such a soppy lovely face. You must be over the moon with him!


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cutie pitootie! Have to agree with Janice, looks a real bundle of mischief lol!!


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

He is so so adorable - loved the photo with his head in the bowl.


----------



## swilkes2008 (Dec 19, 2008)

milo is lovely


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Milo is Adorable


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *He's lovely, sorry to sa, he's got mischief (sp) written all over his face..lol *


I agree....very cute tho xxx


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you for all the nice coments and well the puppy class's were fun lol they were not doing lesson as it was their christmas party so we stayed and Milo had great fun playin all the party games ?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> thank you for all the nice coments and well the puppy class's were fun lol they were not doing lesson as it was their christmas party so we stayed and Milo had great fun playin all the party games ?


Glad you had a good time at puppy school 

When do you start lessons proper?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

next year around the 15th of jan so gives me some tiime to prepare


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Milo is such a cutie pie! I think i'm in love!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought that when i first saw him, always wanted a boxer. So few of them available to rehome at the moment. (which is a good thing - but if one came up id be the first to offer. lol)


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Milo is lovely.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwww thank you  x


----------



## simspup (Dec 22, 2008)

milo is a cute pup


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 21, 2008)

A handsome young man you have there. 
Milo looks like a darling, little ANGEL.... when he's asleep


----------

